# Red seal



## Paddy plumb (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi lads
I'm moving to bc in a couple of months and was wondering do any of ye know where on line I can get information on the red seal exam .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.red-seal.ca/[email protected]?tid=181&tid=181


----------



## Paddy plumb (Aug 18, 2013)

Cheers mate thanks


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

I just took that test wednesday. There are 125 questions and 4 hours to do it in. The very first q is about whimis and its primary role, it's a tricky one to start the test off with. 
How many threads on a 1/2" pipe? 
Lots of diagrams you have to look at. Not much math calculations at all maybe 4-5 q. 2-3 on grade . one on useing the transit and what height your new benchmark is.
Lots on plumbing code, but they give you a code book so as long as you use the book esp. The glossary you'll be able find the answers to most questions. 
There are about ten q. On waterline sizing- small commercial method and the other, familiarize yourself with that would be a good thing!
Maybe see ya in BC one day.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

In BC you get 3 or 3.5 hours to do it...


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Always nice to have more Irish in Canada  . I had a boss who's Irish, he runs a plumbing shop here in Calgary but he did live & work in Vancouver for a spell. Vancouver's a beautiful area, but I'm not keen on their traffic; the mountains however I love. You'll probably already be used to the rain . The Red Seal licenses you clear across Canada, we also call it an interprovincial ticket if anyone mentions it that way in conversation.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

If someone complains about the rain I know they are a foreigner


----------

